# V-box extension?



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

anyone ever make a extension for their v-box. I read somewhere that a 12" extension would increase a 1.8 cu yard to 3.0 cu yard. Anyone ever do this and do you have any pics???


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

A 12" extention would only increase capacity of an eight foot Vbox by 32 cubic feet (4'x8'x1') or 1/4 yard.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

I thought a yard was 27 cubic feet


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

make sure your truck can handle the extra weight and theyre a good thing but it also must be secure becuase of the increased weight


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bugthug said:


> I thought a yard was 27 cubic feet


You're right, of course. I was thinking about a cord (of wood) being 128 cu ft. That's what I get for dealing with two different things on the same day.

Actually more than that. But that's for another thread.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*cheater boards*

I put 22 inch extensions on a highway super p 10 ft. The problems I had was not much but the shear pin would shear. I had an inverted V in the spreader also. The pressure on the drag chain was a lot more with all the salt above the chain. The truck was large enough to handle the extra weight.

I mounted the grate on the extensions. I got a new spreader and will not put on as large of an extension this time.

Dave


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

Since I have a 8 ft box, how high should I go. The truck will handle it thanks.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I put 2x6 extensions on my 8' V box. It will hold 4500lbs of straight salt. The salter weights another 800lbs. I have this on a 2003 3500 gas GMC. The GVW is 11,400lbs and we come out of the scales within 200lbs of that and usually on the high side. The truck has a flat deck on the back that is 9' long and it has no sides so it isn't that heavy.


----------



## Groundwork (Sep 22, 2003)

I put 2x12 extensions on my 6' v-box. Couldn't afford an 8 footer at the time and with the 12" extensions I almost doubled my capacity. I drilled holes through the lip on the spreader and used 3" stainless steel lag bolts. Used 8 bolts on the 6' side and 5 bolts on the short side and two angle brackets in each corner, unit is very solid. Salter can easily handle 2500+ pounds of material. Usually don't fill it all the way, but it's nice to have the extra capacity when you need it. I have some pictures posted on another thread titled "my money maker'.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here are the extensions on my v-box.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

just saw the thread is 4 years old. He probley doesn't even have the same spreader anymore.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I have 2' extensions on my 7500 snowex, raises the capacity from 1.4 to 2.8


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

i have been worried about trying this but sounds like this might be the year for it.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i also planned on adding 24" extensions to my 10' BOSS salter. I never thought about the shear pin however....... maybe i will have to make that inverted V bigger to keep the weight off the chain. Right now it only runs the length of 8' so maybe i will run the full 10' and make it wider so the salt only has a 4" gap on both sides to meter through. 

Only one way to find out........


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

here are my sides, 2x12's with 2x4's in the corner with a lot of deck plate screws, and 1 screw in each corner of the v-box, the wood sides sit on the lip on the inside of the v-box, no problems yet from the extra weight, had a custom truckers canvas made to keep things dry


----------



## WolfertInc (Jan 22, 2016)

I know this post is from a long time ago - but I have a SnowEx 7550 that I'd like to do this with. Do you think that model can handle an additional (2) 2x12s sidewalls? Did you mount the walls into the plastic hopper or does it just rest inside the lip? I'd be curious to see how this is constructed from an interior view. Trying to figure out how you did those corners. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

deicepro said:


> here are my sides, 2x12's with 2x4's in the corner with a lot of deck plate screws, and 1 screw in each corner of the v-box, the wood sides sit on the lip on the inside of the v-box, no problems yet from the extra weight, had a custom truckers canvas made to keep things dry
> 
> View attachment 85655
> 
> ...


All your questions are answered.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

almost 4 year old thread and OP hasn't been back in awhile so closing this out


----------

